# McDonals pump job..



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

230v 3 phase 4 hp grinder pump.. Just when things look bad a get this great job..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a " Love Hate " feeling for jobs like that.
The money is good but playing with all the goo is not so good.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I love working on lift stations!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

We had one like that at a health care facility and they were plugging up weekly, which meant pulling the pumps to clear the volute and impeller.
Took about six months of cleaning them before they let us replace them.


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

Be careful. You might become an expert and get all the sewage ejection pump jobs. 
I made that mistake....Now I get "rewarded" for being the guy with the knowledge. 

What brand of pumps did you use? I've mostly been using Flygt pumps.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Flgyt in place now..Not sure what were putting back in.. The supply house didn't call back yet..
That pump had 7 wires.. Should I get a electrician to wire??


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

always fun. Just switch a phase to make the pump turn in reverse than switch it back over. At least you can clear some of the debris out and maybe get it to pump . 

The pump had 7 or 7 total (on/off/holy crap floats, both pumps and high limit alarm?)


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Flgyt in place now..Not sure what were putting back in.. The supply house didn't call back yet..
> That pump had 7 wires.. Should I get a electrician to wire??


Did you pull a permit ?
If so I would have a Sparky do the wiring .


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Aside from making sure you seal the conduits, why would you need an electrician?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes I will get permit.. 7 wires just on the 1 pump not counting floats either .. I'll give it a shot doing the wiring..


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

The 7 wires are the phases and the seal minder all in one bundle. BJM and some other brands have the seal minder wiring separate.


----------

